# Medical Professionals and getting real answers instead of blame



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@JungyesMBTIno - I don't necessarily distrust doctors, but I swear I need to start quizzing specialist practices from my physiology textbook and articles available via the NIH before I actually go and see them. If they aren't familiar with vaguely current literature and can't speak on the topic with me, I've decided they're worthless as tits on a turtle. I know people who went to medical school and are now doing amazing work as doctors -- because they actually keep up with current literature in their fields ... and listen to their patients.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> I know people who went to medical school and are now doing amazing work as doctors -- because they actually keep up with current literature in their fields ... and listen to their patients.


Yeah, the one Dr. who gave me the Lymphoma warning was a good one, since he graduated from one of the best medical schools. I've had bad experiences with a lot who didn't go to top medical schools. I've always, from an early age, done my homework on illnesses after getting a diagnosis though - my distrust goes back a long way.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Yeah, the one Dr. who gave me the Lymphoma warning was a good one, since he graduated from one of the best medical schools. I've had bad experiences with a lot who didn't go to top medical schools. I've always, from an early age, done my homework on illnesses after getting a diagnosis though - my distrust goes back a long way.


The one thing I cannot stand is doctors who wave their medical degree around like someone waving a handheld flag at a parade or rally. I also hate doctors who think they know more than me because I don't have a medical degree.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> The one thing I cannot stand is doctors who wave their medical degree around like someone waving a handheld flag at a parade or rally. I also hate doctors who think they know more than me because I don't have a medical degree.


LOL, they are the worst of them. I grew up in a family of almost all doctors. Only my 2 cousins, my sister, grandma and myself aren't medical doctors. Some are arrogant, some think themselves worldly for no reason. But I can see why and how they'd infuriate in general...


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

@JungyesMBTIno

Don't distrust all doctors just cause you had bad experience with one. She's just human like the rest of us. Maybe she had a bad day, who knows, everyone can screw up. Yes, it's bad when doctors mistake cause the risks are very high, but we still can't forget about our humanity. 

@koalaroo

Well, they should know more than you just cause they do have a degree. If they don't then they certainly have done something wrong with your educational system. Sure thing, you can do research on your own, find good websites with tons of information, but who knows if that stuff is valid? 

And on the arrogance thing. Sure, I suppose some people are more arrogant than others, and while I'm not sure what country you are from and how the culture is over there, I can only really relate to the fact that some people will be arrogant, some will not, and I don't think that has anything to do with what education they have. *Shrugs*

Anyway, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Update: The nurse practitioner was completely PO'd that the endocrinologist never sent the lab results to the family practice (they were supposed to). The NP did some other checks, and I'm extremely sensitive at 12 of the 18 fibromyalgia tender points, with 5 others inducing moderate discomfort. So, even if I do not have FM, I apparently am extremely sensitive to pain and/or its perception. This is why I probably wake up with aches in the morning.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Some research out recently with regard to metabolic rates and dieting which unfortunately for most dieters seems to suggest that you will lose much less weight than usually planned on a calorie-control diet.

Medical News:Weight Loss from Cutting Calories Less than Expected - in Primary Care, Obesity from MedPage Today

Re fibromyalgia and pain perception, there is a lot of work happening right now in the field of pain research (functional MRI studies in particular) which suggests that pain perception and related problems like fatigue can be up-or down-regulated by anxiety, depression catastrophisation, and just longevity of symptoms. And some people have inbuilt susceptibility to pain.

Whatever: I don't pretend to know what is wrong with you. I'll limit myself to observing that communication is a two way process and requires an open mind on both sides. If you have an open mind, you will sometimes have a poor communication episode with a closed-minded doctor. If you have a closed mind, it doesn't matter whether your doctor is good or bad, you will always have poor communication with them. That isn't an opinion or a judgement, just logic.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Further note to anyone who has replied:
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm speaking to a nurse practitioner in my regular family practice. I'm detailing my medical history for her, and my concerns with it. I'm also going to have a very frank discussion with her about how god awful the practice's referral was (the unprofessional endocrinologist).


My endocrinologist criticized me for having tattoos. I understand they aren't everyone's thing, but if I'm paying you, you don't have the right. Especially when I'm in an awkward situation as is!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Fibromyalgia meds day 2: nerves ended up feeling like they were on fire by the nighttime.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

@koalaroo

I hope you feel better. I have fibro and it stinks. What helps me is hot showers before I go to bed.It loosens the muscles. Also ever so gentle stretching, and try not to sit to for long periods of time. Long meaning 45 minutes


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Note: carrying bags through an airport apparently = a terrible idea with fibromyalgia symptoms.


----------

